# JJ XTR singlespeed homebrew mod



## tonyfromDC (Nov 17, 2005)

A little do it myself project. Let me know what you think...


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i love dremel.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

*Good job*

You probably saved a ton of money and a lot of time via DIY compared to having Jeff Jones do it for you, but one must admit Jeff does a fine job... just fine, as evidenced by the photos below. (Photos stolen out of Whafe's amazing "* It's not just about the Bike, but the journey to the bike also.....*" thread on the 29er board.)


























Anyway nice work yourself.

--Sparty


----------



## tonyfromDC (Nov 17, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> You probably saved a ton of money and a lot of time via DIY compared to having Jeff Jones do it for you, but one must admit Jeff does a fine job... just fine, as evidenced by the photos below. (Photos stolen out of Whafe's amazing "* It's not just about the Bike, but the journey to the bike also.....*" thread on the 29er board.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice polished shine on the real ones. Should I even try to round out the edges with the dremel, or is that to much to ask of the fiber wheel?


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Sure is nice to have all the right tools at ones disposal for projects like that, eh? That polished finish is jawdrpoppingly, achingly awesome.


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

DC_MTB said:


> Nice polished shine on the real ones. Should I even try to round out the edges with the dremel, or is that to much to ask of the fiber wheel?


rough in the rounded edges with a flat bastard file and then go to a fine cut file to finish it off. Just make sure you have minimal vibration in your vise system (vise, table/stand whatever) take your time and you'll be fine.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

DC_MTB said:


> A little do it myself project. Let me know what you think...


is that so you can run a smaller chainring it looks good by the way.


----------



## tonyfromDC (Nov 17, 2005)

A little more grinding and filing... 

I'm not sure if I'm goining to spend any more time on the finish. I don't think I have the paitence to get it to look like the Jones.


----------



## Panzerknacker (Feb 24, 2006)

sorry to be a stick in the mud, but should we be concernd about the heat from the cutting wheel tempering the spider so it will be significantly weaker and fail?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Very nice. Now go out and cover it in mud.

--Sparty

P.S. Please post pix when she's all mounted up. Like to see the whole bike.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Panzerknacker said:


> sorry to be a stick in the mud, but should we be concernd about the heat from the cutting wheel tempering the spider so it will be significantly weaker and fail?


IMO, grinding will not be hot enough and the process is not gonna be long enough for tempering. this procedure requires hard work, not science. IMO, no offence.


----------



## tonyfromDC (Nov 17, 2005)

Panzerknacker said:


> sorry to be a stick in the mud, but should we be concernd about the heat from the cutting wheel tempering the spider so it will be significantly weaker and fail?


I donno?

I guess I'll find out if it fails.


----------



## tonyfromDC (Nov 17, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> P.S. Please post pix when she's all mounted up. Like to see the whole bike.


I don't have a bike for it right now. I don't think it would look right on an all black Gary Fisher Rig.

I need something titanium.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

It will not fail due to the work you just did.

--Sparty


----------



## evil plug (Aug 3, 2007)

Im in the processs of singlespeedificating an XTR crank as well, and i was wondering what you used to take off the finish? I ve used Oven off or something like that before on black ano cranks, i havent gotten that far in this project yet.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

evil plug said:


> Im in the processs of singlespeedificating an XTR crank as well, and i was wondering what you used to take off the finish? I ve used Oven off or something like that before on black ano cranks, i havent gotten that far in this project yet.


No lie, lye.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Have you tried Wizard Metal Polish? Cotton candy like stuff. I've used it to make quite a few vintage parts look like new.


----------



## gstahl (Dec 20, 2003)

My version of the same:

Crank:









Complete Bike (have a Boone ring on order now for about 7 month we'll see if they ever produce it).



















I used steel wool and sand paper to take of the finish (I read about the oven cleaner trick but did not want to go through that). A buffing wheel and some time seemed to clean up the part nicely (also I did not remove the rubber O rings, do not think oven cleaner would be nice to these if you went that direction a remove/re-install would be required).

First ride everything is awesome.


----------



## Mallanaga (Jun 30, 2007)

i've been wondering for a while... and now that i've seen so many people do it, i have to ask.

*why!?*

why not just get yourselves a nice SS crank?

i'm rather new... lemme think though. can you use a larger array of crank gears this way? easier to swap them out? just to have something uber custom?


----------



## J_T (Dec 8, 2004)

The older version.

I started with Jasco paint remover then 320 grit paper, progressing upward to 800 grit before switching to lapping compound. 1200 then 1500. The buffing wheel is next.

Why? Because I already had the Boone spiderless set-up on these 180mm arms.

Those 960's look sweet.


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

I am looking to do the same in the future for my 2x9 set up. My I am also including a plan to expand the bolt pattern from the 102 to 104 so I can use standard rings. Was going to do it soon until I found a Truvativ Carbon Stylo GXP set for $100 without the bottom bracket that I did not need.

G


----------



## tonyfromDC (Nov 17, 2005)

Mallanaga said:


> i've been wondering for a while... and now that i've seen so many people do it, i have to ask.
> 
> *why!?*
> 
> ...


I had the XTR crank sitting around collecting dust. I figured I might as well make a project out of it.


----------



## tonyfromDC (Nov 17, 2005)

gstahl said:


> My version of the same:
> 
> Crank:
> 
> ...


Wow. Nice job. Looks alot better then mine. Did you use a Dremel?


----------



## gstahl (Dec 20, 2003)

DC_MTB said:


> Wow. Nice job. Looks alot better then mine. Did you use a Dremel?


Dremel, file and sand paper. I follow the curve of the bolt "buckets" (so to speak so it was reasonably easy to get the ends to look nice. Other the only thing I did was use a caliper to get the depths (or heights) at the end of the arms equal. I polished with metal polish and a hand drill (with a buffing wheel of course).


----------



## wddamf (Jan 3, 2006)

Did you guys clear coat the cranks after polishing them? If so, how'd you do it (I tried with auto clear coat and it just ran off). If not, any problems with oxidation?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

They oxidize and get scratched pretty easily. That said, it takes about 5 minutes with them still on the bike with some metal polish to get back to the nice finish. I do mine about 2-3 times a year. It's pretty simple really.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

DC_MTB said:


> I had the XTR crank sitting around collecting dust. I figured I might as well make a project out of it.


It's a fine testament to the quality of Shimano cranks that someone would want to do this. However, I can't help but think that eBay would have been a better solution.

I can guess that when Mr. Whirly finally ships, this kinda thing should come to a stop. I couldn't fathom anyone doing this to a M970 crank. Those are works of art.


----------



## tonyfromDC (Nov 17, 2005)

willtsmith_nwi said:


> I couldn't fathom anyone doing this to a M970 crank. Those are works of art.


Two too many rings.


----------



## 1BADMAN (Sep 23, 2004)

willtsmith_nwi said:


> It's a fine testament to the quality of Shimano cranks that someone would want to do this. However, I can't help but think that eBay would have been a better solution.
> 
> I can guess that when Mr. Whirly finally ships, this kinda thing should come to a stop. I couldn't fathom anyone doing this to a M970 crank. Those are works of art.


No they're not.


----------



## disease (Nov 27, 2007)

Single speed fundamentalism knows no limits!

Butchering XTR cranks for the sake of single speed purity!

I admit the Jeff Jones product did look very refined. You can be sure he did not use a dremel tool and a file.


----------



## tonyfromDC (Nov 17, 2005)

disease said:


> Butchering XTR cranks for the sake of single speed purity!


Not really. Recycling. Thanks.


----------



## ttvrdik (Dec 28, 2004)

*XT M760 Cranks*

Can you polish a M760 crankset to look like these M960. Is the aluminum the same as the xtr?


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

I have to disagree with WillTSmith - I think the newest generation of XTR crank is fugly. Besides, making them into SS is pretty cool and it is not butchering. It's just a bike crank.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

gticlay said:


> I have to disagree with WillTSmith - I think the newest generation of XTR crank is fugly. Besides, making them into SS is pretty cool and it is not butchering. It's just a bike crank.


Well, those others weren't 970s, so no problem. The old XTR had a unique bolt pattern and soft rings. So, recycling is probably a good use. Everybody's home brews look great.

The finish on the 970 is a different concept I believe is inspired by the desire for black, plus the penchant for black cranks to be polished silver by your heel. I think that pattern of making the flat of the crank silver with a recessed, black XTR will keep that crank looking the way it does for quite a long time.

Of course, if you don't like black cranks ... I'm sure you hate them. But I'm sure they could be polished silver.


----------



## kev0153 (Sep 2, 2004)

Here are mine. Didn't round the edges. Might do that yet.



















I've since put a blackspire ring on there. I was going crazy with the metal polish and then thought why bother they are just going to get messed up. On rainy sundays I get out the buffing wheel and make them shiney.


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

willtsmith_nwi said:


> I couldn't fathom anyone doing this to a M970 crank. Those are works of art.


You wouldn't have to do it to the 970s. They don't have the extended tabs for the large chainring. You can just bolt on a single ring and go.


----------



## Jason Boi (Nov 29, 2006)

sorry for the noob question. What do you use to remove to original color and polish the cranks?


----------



## wddamf (Jan 3, 2006)

I used a synthetic "wire wheel" that had an abrasive coating applied to the bristles chucked in a drill - it's designed to remove paint from metal. Then I used a cloth buffing wheel and polishing compound. A file and wet sandpaper was used on any scratches after the abrasive wheel and before the buffing wheel.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

OK...got mine done.....Gstahl (?) gave me some pointers :thumbsup: ......i was worried about all the cutting and grinding....that part actually turned out surprisingly well......but i got lazy and tried a lye-rich bath that pitted the holy heck outta my cranks......spent FOREVER sanding and polishing......but overall, I'm happy


----------



## tonyfromDC (Nov 17, 2005)

*nice*



CHUM said:


> OK...got mine done.....Gstahl (?) gave me some pointers :thumbsup: ......i was worried about all the cutting and grinding....that part actually turned out surprisingly well......but i got lazy and tried a lye-rich bath that pitted the holy heck outta my cranks......spent FOREVER sanding and polishing......but overall, I'm happy


looks nice.

Got any more pictures? It's hard to see in that lighting.


----------



## nkrax (Nov 24, 2004)

so does anyone have a weight for a set of these 960's with the BB?


----------



## SBK (Oct 18, 2006)

nkrax said:


> so does anyone have a weight for a set of these 960's with the BB?


Image below from Jeff when I asked him about this in 2006: 614g for arms, BB, crank arm bolts, spacers, etc - no chainring or cr bolts. Figure ~665g or so for a complete setup, depending on what ring and bolts you run.


----------



## crown79 (Sep 7, 2004)

doing this to a set I just purchased off ebay... these are some great DIY pictures.


----------



## GFisher2001 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Chainring bending, or chain destruction*

My crankset went under the knife last night (hacksaw). I'm wondering how everyones experience has been with the lack of a bashguard?

I'm a sport hack who occasionaly nails my bashguard on logovers (never rocks, just logs). I'm wondering about how the chainring has held up under these conditions and furthermore what kinda damage people have experienced on their chains.

Has anyone broken chainring teeth? Bent chainrings? Bent the spider arms? Wrecked Chains early in their life?

I'm hoping that by dropping the bashguard i had on their Ringgod Clear Plasic X4 i will gain some clearance? Anyone interested in buying it?


----------



## 3snowboards (Aug 19, 2008)

GFisher2001 said:


> My crankset went under the knife last night (hacksaw). I'm wondering how everyones experience has been with the lack of a bashguard?
> 
> I'm a sport hack who occasionaly nails my bashguard on logovers (never rocks, just logs). I'm wondering about how the chainring has held up under these conditions and furthermore what kinda damage people have experienced on their chains.
> 
> ...


As the number of teeth decreases on a chain ring I would expect each tooth to be stronger. Still bend/breakable though.
Maybe your technique over logs needs to be fine tuned if you are riding on the bashguard.
On the used market the guard might be worth $5.


----------



## GFisher2001 (Mar 16, 2006)

It can be yours for $35. 

Just kidding thanks for the feedback. 

I'm still interested to hear feedback from people who have ridden this set-up and require "fine-tuning" of their technique on log overs. 

i.e. An answer to my question.


----------

